# No Program Info beyond next 2 programs on 721



## NYSatelliteman (Aug 23, 2002)

my 721 program guide only provides info for the current and next program ......There is "no information available" throughout the guide.......Shouldn't I have up to 7 days, or at least 3 days worth of info?.......Both tuners are connected to a SW64 switch, and is otherwise working properly....Thanks for any insight or info on how to fix the problem......NYSatman


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm wierd. I would unplug it for a few minutes then plug it in to force it to download the guide again.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NYSatelliteman _
> *Shouldn't I have up to 7 days, or at least 3 days worth of info?
> *


You should have about 9 days of Guide information.

- Bill


----------

